# Pdf/a

## djinnZ

Qualcuno ne sa qualcosa (come crearli, manipolarli sommando od includendo altri documenti pdf etc.)?

OOo ovviamente non fa al caso mio. Vorrei qualcosa come una virtual printer o se scribus è in grado di farlo.

----------

## Onip

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Vorrei qualcosa come una virtual printer

 

```

* net-print/cups-pdf

     Available versions:  *2.4.2 *2.4.5 ~*2.4.6 ~*2.4.7 ~*2.4.8

     Homepage:            http://www.cups-pdf.de/

     Description:         Provides a virtual printer for CUPS to produce PDF files.

```

Non so se è in grado di fare proprio i pdf/a, ma comunque i pdf li sputa  :Wink:  . Inoltre Gnome e Kde dovrebbero avere ( per gnome lo so per certo e per kde sono abbastanza sicuro ) le loro stampanti virtuali per pdf.

per le varie operazioni di taglia e cuci io ho sempre usato poppler e pdftk ( che richiede gcc con USE gcj attiva   :Sad:   )

----------

## djinnZ

No cerco qualcosa di specifico per i pdf/a (mi devo studiare a fondo la questione e google non è di aiuto), cups-pdf non è gestibile e lo uso già per i pdf "normali"

In pratica dovrei prendere una serie di documenti già in pdf, in jpeg ed in word ( "governo ladro! ed idiota..."   :Twisted Evil:  ) ed assemblarli in pdf/a.

Ovviamente l'amministrazione sa solo fare terrorismo sulla necessità di avere l'ultima versione di windozz e pdfwriter... [bestemmia di 12 minuti, censurata come da linee guida] e su limiti non meglio specificati alla dimensione dei file (che poi mi spieghino come fanno le banche a consegnare i loro bilanci, che sono dei volumi di centinaia di pagine...).

----------

## CarloJekko

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> No cerco qualcosa di specifico per i pdf/a (mi devo studiare a fondo la questione e google non è di aiuto), cups-pdf non è gestibile e lo uso già per i pdf "normali"
> 
> In pratica dovrei prendere una serie di documenti già in pdf, in jpeg ed in word ( "governo ladro! ed idiota..."   ) ed assemblarli in pdf/a.
> 
> Ovviamente l'amministrazione sa solo fare terrorismo sulla necessità di avere l'ultima versione di windozz e pdfwriter... [bestemmia di 12 minuti, censurata come da linee guida] e su limiti non meglio specificati alla dimensione dei file (che poi mi spieghino come fanno le banche a consegnare i loro bilanci, che sono dei volumi di centinaia di pagine...).

 

La butto li, ma mi sono sempre trovato bene... Openoffice 3 ha un plugin  specifico per importae e manipolare PDF, provalo... a me è stato utlissimo... Qui il link

http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/pdfimport

Ciao !!

 OOoooops , no avevo capito che ti servisse qualcosa da linea di comando o simili...

----------

## djinnZ

No è che mi serve qualcosa per poter gestire da un vecchio pc con windozz 98/2k la stampa.

OOo 3 non funziona ed in ogni caso trovare un modo per assemblare il documento direttamente attraverso una stampante virtuale (ovvero: sistema a prova di imbecille) mi farebbe tanto comodo. Non ho la benché minima voglia di passarmi i documenti a mano uno per uno, anzi vorrei poter delegare il lavoro del tutto.

cups-pdf ha il problema che non assembla le stampe, gcj su hardened vuol dire la disperazione (e poi tende a far ingrassare i documenti) e comunque non ho capito come fare per convertirli in pdf/a senza passare per openoffice.

----------

## Peach

Se non sbaglio PDF/A è praticamente PDF 1.4

non ho capito esattamente dove tu debba far girare questo "unisci pdf", ma se la tua necessità è quella di automatizzare il processo, l'unica via di scampo è quella di: passare da pdf a ps, unire con le varie utility di ps, e poi riconvertire in pdf.

l'unica cosa su cui ho dubbi in questa serie di passaggi, è il primo e l'ultimo, e soprattutto l'ultimo, ovvero la possibilità di passare da ps a pdf 1.4. perché non ho mai effettivamente guardato o fatto caso alla versione da/in cui veniva convertito il documento pdf.

forse, tra l'altro, se il tuo dubbio è proprio su un metodo per fare il join di più pdf/a, sarebbe il caso di esplicitarlo nel titolo del thread per future reference, nel caso arrivi ad una soluzione  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Praticamente è pdf 1.4 ma il problema è che non ho trovato nulla su come generare i pdf/a tramite ghostscript.

L'idea del join in pdf tramite ps è valida e dovrebbe lasciare i file entro dimensioni ragionevoli (il limite è 5MB).

Per questo chiedevo maggiori informazioni. Se provo a googolare per i pdf/a non mi spunta fuori nulla.

----------

## zolar czakl

Da 

```
man ps2pdf
```

```
There are some limitations in ps2pdf’s conversion.

See the HTML documentation for more information. A large number of Adobe Distiller(TM) parameters which can be used to control the conversion are also documented there, including instructions for generating PDF/X and PDF/A documents.
```

Il che porta qui http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~ghost/doc/svn/Ps2pdf.htm#PDFA

Non testato  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

PDFA_def con eps-ghostscript non lo trovo. Quale versione devo usare?

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> PDFA_def con eps-ghostscript non lo trovo. Quale versione devo usare?

 

io uso app-text/ghostscript-gpl e ho ps2pdf14

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma cos'ha di tanto speciale sto pdf/a? io per unire pdf utilizzo pdfjoin, lo trovi in app-text/pdfjam.

----------

## lsegalla

Sapete se sotto linux si trova qualche programmino che permetta di salvare i .pdf salvandoli come pdf/a? (sempre in estensione .pdf chiaramente)

----------

## ago

scribus maneggia pdf ma non so se fa quello che espressamente chiedi..dai un po un'occhiata in caso non avessi già provato..

----------

## djinnZ

già letto qui qui?  :Confused: 

Chiedi ai moderatori il merge.

Vedi che certi signori di una certa (presunta) inutile istituzione/banda di farabutti cercheranno comunque di farti pagare/estorcerti l'obolo/decima a favore di una nota software house quindi verifica bene che con una certa caricatura di OS e versioni strambe (da 5 a 9 in pratica) di un certo applicativo di visualizzazione tutto funzioni bene.

----------

## canduc17

Magari è una cagata: jpdftweak?

```
* app-text/jpdftweak

     Available versions:  (~)0.9 {elibc_FreeBSD}

     Homepage:            http://jpdftweak.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Swiss Army Knife for PDF files
```

----------

## lsegalla

Carino, ma non mi sembra che faccia la conversione in PDF/A

----------

